# New Vehicle Registration Documents



## Mike van Loon (Sep 10, 2020)

Bom dia! I recently bought a new vehicle in Portugal. I bought it 5 weeks ago and I am still waiting for the documents. Does anyone know how long it will take? 
And I need to travel accross the border, does anyone know what the penalties for not having the registration document?


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

Mike van Loon said:


> Bom dia! I recently bought a new vehicle in Portugal. I bought it 5 weeks ago and I am still waiting for the documents. Does anyone know how long it will take?
> And I need to travel accross the border, does anyone know what the penalties for not having the registration document?


I just bought a new vehicle 10 days ago. I was told it takes about 2 months to receive the registration type documents in the mail (one dealer told me it could take up to 3 months). I was also told by the dealer that carrying the sale documents provided by them along with valid liability insurance is legal, I think they said it was good for 2 months but maybe it was 3 or 4 months. 

Be careful going into Spain! I don't know about the registration documents requireent but their speed cameras and delays absolutely suck. I don't even speed and I drive well below the limit on the freeways but they set them up when the freeway slows considerably to ridiculously low speeds and then they mail you your tickets 3 months after the fact. And since it is 3 months later you end up getting a pile of tickets for ridiculous stuff like driving 88kph in a 80kph zone (only 5mph over the limit) before you even know about them.

It is ok though, because I am done going there to spend my retirement money. If Spain is looking for a way to drive away tourists they hit the nail right on the head. 

The roads are much friendlier in Portugal, although something really needs to be done about these people that just cut across the middle lines whenever they feel like it, some even do it on blind curves where they have no line of sight. Cecil and I were almost killed yesterday, a guy was flying around a blind turn only about a foot from my edge of the roadway. I actually stopped the motorcycle as he passed within a foot of us while teetering on the edge of the road with a steep drop right next to us. I would have chased him down but I do not speak Portuguese yet.


----------



## Mike van Loon (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi. Thanks for your reply. Well, I am still waiting. I contacted the IMT via their online enquiry form. I tried phoning, but that was a waste of time.. Here is the conversation so far.. As you can see it took 8 days to get some information out of them...


6 Sep: Me: Good morning, I bought a vehicle on August 6th. I did not receive the registration document. I need to travel with the vehicle to other countries on business. Can you tell me how long it will take to get the registration document? Vehicle registration is:.. 

8 Sep: IMT: Good Morning

I forward for the proper effects.

8 Sep: Me: Dear sir

I'm sorry, but my Portuguese is not very good.

I don't understand your message. I would like to know when I will receive my vehicle documents.

I need to travel as soon as possible. My NIF is.. etc.. 

10 Sep: IMT: Good afternoon

Your request was sent to the competent IMT service.

10 Sep: Me: Dear Comrades,

Thank you very much for your quick response.
I await the response of the competent department with great expectation.
Hopefully, I will have an answer before humans are extinguished.
In the meantime, is it possible to send me an image of the requested documents when they are ready BY EMAIL? Is it because I have to travel abroad in that vehicle for urgent reasons? If the documents are required by police in the state I am traveling in, at least I will have this information available.

Sincerely,

14 Sep: IMT: Good Morning

The process was completed at IMT on 08-09-2020. After registering at the Conservatory, issuing the Registration Certificate usually takes between 8 to 10 days. 

15 Sep: Me: Good Morning,

Thank you so much for your answer. Would that be 8-10 days or 8-10 business days?

Thank you

To be continued.. 


🙄As for the standard of driving round here....


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

Mike van Loon said:


> Hopefully, I will have an answer before humans are extinguished.


:lol:


----------



## Mike van Loon (Sep 10, 2020)

Episode 2 went like this:

Sep 28 12:01pm ME: Good afternoon,

Today is September 28th, which is 20 days after the completion of the process.
I'm getting anxious.
Was the document lost in the mail?
I would be very grateful if someone could verify that the document was posted and contact me as soon as possible.

Sincerely

Sep 28 14:30 IMT: Good Morning

You should contact the Institute of Registries and Notaries.

Sep 28 14:59 ME: Dear Sir,

I dont understand.
Which department places DUA in the post? The IMT? Or the Institute of Records?
Why is getting information like trying to draw blood from a stone?

Best regards

Sep 28 15:08 IMT: Good afternoon

The registration certificate is only issued after registration with the IRN, as previously mentioned.

Sep 28 15:19 ME: Yes, when I bought the vehicle I gave the dealership 60EUR to register. What should I do now?

Sep 28 15:44 IMT: Good afternoon

You should contact the IRN and request information on the status of issuing the Registration Certificate.

_In the meantime, at 15:14 I found the website and contact details of the "citizen shop" in Faro and sent them a message which went like this:
_
boa tarde, 

Comprei um veículo no dia 6 de agosto. Como preciso viajar para a UE, preciso do certificado de registro. Contactei o IMT que disse que o processo de registo foi concluído a 8 de setembro e que normalmente demora de 8 a 10 dias para obter o certificado. 
Mas agora estamos no dia 20 e preciso viajar com urgência. 
Eu estou sem saber o que fazer. 
Você pode ajudar por favor? 
O registro do veículo é...

Hopefully,

_and they replied at 15:58 with the following:_

Good afternoon

Due to the information provided by CTT, DUA was delivered today, with the reference RU115927301PT.

You should go to the CTT in your area of residence.

best regards

The Registry Officer

AT WHICH POINT I BECAME OVERCOME WITH JOY AND WILL GO TO THE POST OFFICE TOMORROW TO SEE IF IT IS TRUE!!


----------



## Mike van Loon (Sep 10, 2020)

I forgot to translate one of the emails lol


----------



## Mike van Loon (Sep 10, 2020)

I went to the Post Office today and nothing. Nada.
They said it would be delivered to my address tomorrow.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

I suspect they meant they despatched it yesterday.

https://www.ctt.pt/feapl_2/app/open....jspx?objects=RU115927301PT&request_locale=en


----------



## RainbowMan (May 30, 2018)

Can I do an eye roll? I guess this will be me in a few months, thats if I ever get a licence exchanged, (further eye rolling).


----------



## Mike van Loon (Sep 10, 2020)

Well, the good news is that the document arrived yesterday by recorded mail.
The advice to go to the CTT in your area of residence was a waste of time. 
I took a full 8 weeks to get the document. I haven't changed my driving licence either and probably won't because I cannot be without it for another 8 weeks.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Germalcolm said:


> Can I do an eye roll? I guess this will be me in a few months, thats if I ever get a licence exchanged, (further eye rolling).


It seems this can now be organised online.

http://www.imtonline.pt/index.php/t...change108/9-uncategorised/200-1st-situation-2


----------



## RainbowMan (May 30, 2018)

RichardHenshall said:


> It seems this can now be organised online.
> 
> http://www.imtonline.pt/index.php/t...change108/9-uncategorised/200-1st-situation-2


For driving licence exchange yes, not vehicle documents, certainly not on that link.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Other services are available but I don't know whether what you want is covered.

https://servicos.imt-ip.pt/login.aspx?


----------



## RainbowMan (May 30, 2018)

RichardHenshall said:


> Other services are available but I don't know whether what you want is covered.
> 
> https://servicos.imt-ip.pt/login.aspx?


Sorry, I see the mix-up, my bad, perhaps I should have mentioned that I have commenced the online procedure. But thanks for sending the link. 👍

I happened to start the online licence exchange process on the day they started it, so my first attempt failed as the email address wasn’t up and running then, they hadn’t checked. Seems, just like anywhere, not enough thought goes into systems and processes, to check things work, before rolling it out to the public. Thats not just Portugal, happens everywhere in modern times, “When I were a lad...” (swings lamp, tuts and mumbles to himself) 😂


----------

